# Another puppy looking for a loving home



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

The story is like this: we are volunteers with Bianca Association, a rescue centre in Sesimbra and we try to help rehoming dogs but this puppy we found on our own....
My husband rides horses in a quinta and one day he came and he saw a ~ 3-month old puppy (kind of German shepherd but maybe a bit smaller and with ears down). 
The guy that takes care of the horses told him that the night befor he found her on the main road, she was simply sitting in the middle and the cars were going around. Who would stop for a dog? At least they did not kill her.... He stopped and took her to the stables. My husband took her to the nearby vet, the evaluation was fine, it was a healthy puppy, she was dewormed and vaccinated and stayed for a while in the stables. But we were sorry for her and we took her home and now we are looking for a new home for her. 
She adapted very well to home, does not destroy anything, has occasional peeing accidents but less and less, already knows "sit" and gets along splendidly with my other dogs. She is really sweet, gentle, playful, simly adorable. We already had her sterilised and tested for tick fever, leshmaniose and heart worm, all negative.
Her pictures are here:
Argentina
If anyone would like to give her a home, please write to me or call at 932 592 592 (this is a public telephone, it is on the website of Bianca as telephone of contact so feel free to pass it around).
We are 30 kms south of Lisbon but if her future home is in Algarve, Alentejo or Silver Coast - we will take her there.


----------

